# PC Build Feedback



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

Hey, everyone!

I'm working on a PC Build with a budget of around $2000. It's my first build and I've mostly just tried to scrape up ideas from older threads on here. This PC is meant to be for large templates (as large as it can handle), sound design, and light recording/other production tasks. I'd also like it to be able to handle working in game engines for audio integration. 

I'm wondering if there's anything I can improve to get the most bang for my buck. I'm not super familiar with a lot of this, so explanations for any changes would be great as well. Thanks!

PC Part Picker: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/z8RRPV

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor 
CPU Cooler: Thermalright ARO-M14G 73.6 CFM CPU Cooler 
Motherboard: Asus TUF GAMING B550-PLUS ATX AM4 Motherboard 
Memory: Crucial Ballistix RGB 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory 
Storage: Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive 
Storage: ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 2 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive 
Storage: Seagate Barracuda Compute 2 TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive 
Video Card: MSI GeForce GT 1030 2 GB Video Card 
Case: Fractal Design Define 7 Compact ATX Mid Tower Case 
Power Supply: Corsair RM (2019) 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit 
Case Fan: ARCTIC P14 PST 72.8 CFM 140 mm Fan 
Total: $1642.26


----------



## easyrider (Jul 25, 2021)

Get a 5 series chip….5800x or if funds allow 5900x


----------



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Get a 5 series chip….5800x or if funds allow 5900x


Good idea! When I originally made this, my budget was a bit slimmer. I can fit a 5900x in.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 25, 2021)

JSMallard said:


> Good idea! When I originally made this, my budget was a bit slimmer. I can fit a 5900x in.


I’d up the PSU then….


----------



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I’d up the PSU then….


Would the 750W version be good enough of an upgrade? I'm pretty clueless on that part


----------



## easyrider (Jul 25, 2021)

JSMallard said:


> Would the 750W version be good enough of an upgrade? I'm pretty clueless on that part


For expansion go 850w

Whats the 2tb spinner doing other than being noisy and generating heat?

😂


----------



## jazzman7 (Jul 25, 2021)

RAM RAM RAM and more RAM. As much as possible for large templates. That 32 gigs will get used up fast no matter how powerful a CPU you put in


----------



## Ben (Jul 25, 2021)

JSMallard said:


> Would the 750W version be good enough of an upgrade? I'm pretty clueless on that part


Yes, if you don't plan to add a RTX 3090 you should be fine 
But you should check out the other PSU capacities as well. When I build my system half a year ago a 1000W PSU was cheaper then a 850W.

Regarding RAM: Get double the amount. 32GB RAM get quickly filled when using modern libraries and big templates. You don't have to buy a 4x RAM package, you can also simply buy two 2x RAM packages (identical ones). Also you should check if the RAM is high density RAM, it can have quite a huge negative impact on performance:


----------



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> For expansion go 850w
> 
> Whats the 2tb spinner doing other than being noisy and generating heat?
> 
> 😂


Haha, the HDD? I'm thinking of bumping that up quite a bit. I have so many sfx libraries that I don't need on an SSD lol


----------



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> RAM RAM RAM and more RAM. As much as possible for large templates. That 32 gigs will get used up fast no matter how powerful a CPU you put in


I remember the good ol days when 32 gb seemed excessive. I think you are 100% right on this one.


----------



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, if you don't plan to add a RTX 3090 you should be fine
> But you should check out the other PSU capacities as well. When I build my system half a year ago a 1000W PSU was cheaper then a 850W.
> 
> Regarding RAM: Get double the amount. 32GB RAM get quickly filled when using modern libraries and big templates. You don't have to buy a 4x RAM package, you can also simply buy two 2x RAM packages (identical ones). Also you should check if the RAM is high density RAM, it can have quite a huge negative impact on performance:



Good point on checking the 1000W! I'll be bumping ram for sure. I didn't even know RAM had a density, so I'll be looking into that


----------



## J-M (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes, definitely more RAM. I like big templates and 64 gigs isn't cutting it anymore...although you can work around that, but more is better!


----------



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

J-M said:


> Yes, definitely more RAM. I like big templates and 64 gigs isn't cutting it anymore...although you can work around that, but more is better!


Very true. The less I have to worry about RAM, the better. It doesn't stretch the budget too much either.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 25, 2021)

Budget just goes through the roof 😂


----------



## easyrider (Jul 25, 2021)

JSMallard said:


> Very true. The less I have to worry about RAM, the better. It doesn't stretch the budget too much either.


I would get Memory: Crucial Ballistix RGB 64 GB (2 x 32GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory

See how you get on and if you need more you can just get another two sticks.

Im running that ram with a 5950x


----------



## Technostica (Jul 25, 2021)

650w is fine in terms of capacity. 
Even with a 5900x, you will rarely pull more than 200w for DAW usage at stock settings. 
Make sure you buy one that is fanless up to at least 200w and you will never hear it. 
The only reason to get more wattage is if it gives you a higher output in fanless mode. 
Mine is 650 and fanless up to about 200 - 250 Watts. 
I have never heard it.


----------



## rgames (Jul 25, 2021)

For those of you recommending 1000W - have you ever measured your worst-case power draw? 1000 W seems crazy. I've maxed out my machine and it's about 250W.

The argument goes that the margin is a good thing, and that's true, but power supplies are designed with a target load in mind. They're most efficient at/around that load. If you put a 1000W power supply in a computer that never uses more than 250W then you're wasting a lot of power because a ~500W power supply would run more efficiently at that load.

For example, if your machine needs 200W then a 500W supply might draw 250W. For the same 200W to the machine a 1000W supply might require 350W because it's designed for a much higher load and is more (possibly a lot more) inefficient at delivering 200W to the machine.

But if you just like to burn power for no reason, well... make sure you gather your carbon offsets.

rgames


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 25, 2021)

i agree what he is saying about the PSU. people here recommending a too big PSU when looking at his build. actually i cannot imagine a DAW PC build which would need more than a 500w or 600w PSU.


----------



## JSMallard (Jul 25, 2021)

Well, I'm glad to hear the other side of that part of the build. This build will definitely stick to being a DAW PC. Having it be quiet would be great, but I can't imagine it'll get louder than my current oven of a laptop. I'm thinking I'll go for something that can get just the comfortable amount of power I need while being fanless.


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 25, 2021)

JSMallard said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear the other side of that part of the build. This build will definitely stick to being a DAW PC. Having it be quiet would be great, but I can't imagine it'll get louder than my current oven of a laptop. I'm thinking I'll go for something that can get just the comfortable amount of power I need while being fanless.


5800X -5950X is a must - good availability now. 64-128 GB Memory more ideal. All else looks very good.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 25, 2021)

rgames said:


> For those of you recommending 1000W - have you ever measured your worst-case power draw? 1000 W seems crazy. I've maxed out my machine and it's about 250W.
> 
> The argument goes that the margin is a good thing, and that's true, but power supplies are designed with a target load in mind. They're most efficient at/around that load. If you put a 1000W power supply in a computer that never uses more than 250W then you're wasting a lot of power because a ~500W power supply would run more efficiently at that load.
> 
> ...


If the PSU is semi-passive, it can be a vantage to get a bit more higher wattage model
so the PSU stay silent. As an example, the Corsair RMX850 up to +-250W the fan is off
and up to +- 600W the RPM/Noise is very low.
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/Vg...-fully-modular-atx-power-supply-cp-9020180-na
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-rm850x-v2-psu,5568-5.html




Yes, with lower consumption the efficiency will be lower...
It's a matter of equalizing consumption vs silence.




*--------------------------------------------------------*




JSMallard said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I'm working on a PC Build with a budget of around $2000. It's my first build and I've mostly just tried to scrape up ideas from older threads on here. This PC is meant to be for large templates (as large as it can handle), sound design, and light recording/other production tasks. *I'd also like it to be able to handle working in game engines* for audio integration.



Look at the minimum game engine requirements, worse case scenario I guess is for the
new Unreal engine 5.








Unreal Engine 5 System Requirements: Minimum and Maximum Values 2022


What are Unreal Engine 5 System Requirements? Epic Games announced the early release of the Unreal Engine 5 game engine. Unreal Engine 5 will be available early




www.gameplaydeveloper.com


----------



## Evans (Aug 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> Regarding RAM: Get double the amount. 32GB RAM get quickly filled when using modern libraries and big templates. You don't have to buy a 4x RAM package, you can also simply buy two 2x RAM packages (identical ones). Also you should check if the RAM is high density RAM, it can have quite a huge negative impact on performance:



That video was fascinating. I'm subbed, but had missed this particular video. Thanks for posting.


----------

